# Tropical World Leeds (AMATEUR photography)



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Right, I was working in Canada for a couple of months recently so decided to treat myself to a treat before I flew home. I picked up a Sony A6000 with kit lens, all of this was taken on the kit lens using superior auto with a manual focus. These are my favourite shots of the day;





































Bare in mind, this is my 1st ever camera... Any advice appreciated!

Cheers, Craig


----------

